
Show HN: An Illustrated Data Structures Cheat Sheet with Working Code - algodaily
https://algodaily.com/lessons/an-executable-data-structures-cheat-sheet
======
algodaily
When I was first introduced to data structures, I want something that I could
briefly go through before interviews. I also wanted a sandbox to play with
code, preferably in JS (my preferred language). This achieves both and
hopefully serves as a great pre-interview refresher, perhaps on your phone
right before you walk in :-)

